# Roaches



## Dubbaman (Dec 4, 2007)

Just a out of curisoity kinda poll. do you keep them till they ammount up or toss them??


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 4, 2007)

Momma always sweeps the roaches off the front porch with her broom.....Don't think Jenny smokes those things either.......I bet Lieutenant Dan does, though.   

I can't vote.  Bong tokes here, Dubbaman.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 4, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I can't vote. Bong tokes here


 
Ironically thats what i use mine for


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 4, 2007)

Yup, filled many a bong toke with roaches.  I have just lost the taste for burning paper in my weed.  The paper in a roach bong toke takes away from the flavor of the hit, IMO.  I like to taste the weed and nothing else when I exhale.


----------



## Afrikaaner (Dec 4, 2007)

really depends.  if im in a car, ill toss it for the driver's sake so if we're pulled over, we got nothing, but if im home, ill keep em and save 'em for when im broke, which, coincidentally, happens every friday...  cuz i spent all my money on pot already the rest of the week hahah


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey PB yeah i know what your saying on the taste but i peel the wrap off before i load the :bongin: 

Hey Ak i have known many who do that IMO that can be a bigger chance if a :cop: sees you he can then stop you for littering  and man think what could happen if it started a wildfire, i put it in my pack-o-smokes its snuffs its self out and you still have it, thats me i guess I'm just greedy :rofl:


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 4, 2007)

I was sitting at a local restaurant's bar with a friend of mine talking of how we needed to find something to smoke.  Next thing I know, we were talking to a gentleman sitting next to us about different kings of smoke.  He said he get this medicinal shipped from Maine for his cancer.  Kinda blew me away with that statement.  So anyways, I go to his house, he GIVES me some amazing smoke and smokes a joint with us.  He then just pops the roach in his mouth and swallows!  "Kiss it good-bye", he said.  No thanks!   I just throw mine away.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 4, 2007)

hey man.... ya GOTTA save those roaches... roach dube is the best when you start making generations.

About ten years ago, I was smoking a couple oz a week, and I saved the all the roaches, after a few months, I had this quart-sized, flip-top masonary jar packed with roaches...I just kept stuffing them in there until I couldn't fit any more in. This was generation one of roach pot.

I removed all the paper and rolled all the sticky, cured pot (bottom stuff was sitting in there for over 3 months) into dozens of some nice cannons. These roaches were put into a seperate jar as 2nd gen roaches until that jar was filled, and a 3rd gen of roach dubs is created, and so on....

now... with each generation of roaches, the pot gets blacker and harder to smoke cuz the end starts to gum up after each toke, but man, the stuff gets wicked.

I did this for so long that I ended up with one 7th generation roach dub. now let me tell ya... this dube was a b___h to smoke... after every draw, I had to cut the end off cuz it was clogged with tar and goo, but man... was that ever some wickedly cured pot and with every toke, you hacked your lungs out but got the deadliest rush off it.  

why waste smoke? save those roaches!


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 4, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> He then just pops the roach in his mouth and swallows!



:rofl: been there during a traffic stop :cop: knew a guy who said he'd lined his mouth with a few just before he was going to be headed into the clink for the weekend and got them in and it was the most peaceful burn he had ever had :rofl: I'm not trying it!!


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 4, 2007)

OK have to admit when I first saw the tittle I thought holy crap someones got roaches in there plants......unroll them put them in a bong and see how high I can get...Always taste nasty..but always saves the day......Toke it


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2007)

Kinda depends...if I am running low then I will hold onto them...

But if I am set for years, like I am now, I'll even toss 1/2 a joint.  Well not really, but you know what I mean.


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that tossing anything is wastefull. If not smoke them then donate to a person less fortunate than your self. We all know atleast one prolly.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 5, 2007)

i had a qp and i just rolled joints mostly. kept them all in a dish and dint touch it till i was out of bud. then i smoke all the joints again. rolled joints of joints and pitched all my excess in a small pine box. i got probably a quartes worth of weed when i scrounged through that. SAVE IT THEN SMOKE IT! STAY HIGH!


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 5, 2007)

i save mine and put them in the bong with a little bit of new bud so it doesnt taste as weird


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 5, 2007)

bud smoker84 said:
			
		

> i save mine and put them in the bong with a little bit of new bud so it doesnt taste as weird


 
there has to be a bit of fresh bud in there


----------



## thestandard (Dec 5, 2007)

most of my roaches never exist, i smoke it down to the crutch or til there's nothin =p.. if there is somethin, i pitch that junk...

mostly bong tokes for me anyways tho =p


----------



## buddog (Dec 5, 2007)

recycle as u go


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Dec 5, 2007)

i smoke every roach i have and sometimes when you mix a couple of them they can make it kinda trippy


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 5, 2007)

i take all mine when i got a hole bunch and role a big joint with them i like them cause they are full of resin ,i love smokin a freshley roled roach resin joint ,,,kind of nasty tastin lol but it hits me hard


----------



## Budboy (Jun 19, 2008)

Keep the roaches if im home, if im outside, toss em


----------



## Hick (Jun 19, 2008)

....


----------



## lyfr (Jun 19, 2008)

i save em, dont really know why ,i havent smoked a roach since i started growin about a year ago.  i like the idea mentioned above, about someone in need.  there is a guy downtown with a sign, " need weed, then food " that i bet a jar full of roaches would make real happy...course it sounds like i'll have to get him some munchies after that!


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 19, 2008)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I think that tossing anything is wastefull. If not smoke them then donate to a person less fortunate than your self. We all know atleast one prolly.


I agree......Tossing 1/2 joints or so  away is wastful.I wish I was set for years.I would give what I dint use to some one that was going without.but that just  MO


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....


Hick I love your kind of coffee:hubba:


----------



## BagSeed (Jun 23, 2008)

Parachute!!!! For those who don't know what this is it is pretty much just a dumb thing to try and convince a drunk person to do... Probably very unhealthy and painful but i have never tried it... When the roach is to the point where it is about as small as you can get it take a really hard hit and then let go of the roach... Goes straight down your throat kinda like in Cheech and Chong(don't remember which one but its when the house they are at is getting raided)... Its kinda hard to do if the roach is really sticky or wet tho i can imagine... You then proceed to wash down with a lot of beer :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually knew a guy that would always do somethin like that...pretty much when it got to burnin' our fingers and everyone was done and said 'toss it' , he'd toss it alright, right into his mouth and chew the crap out of it and eat it ...freaking crazy dude i tell ya...i've actually done it on a few occasions when i was really baked ...never had anything to wash it down with but another joint


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 5, 2008)

i save em' and once a week, usually on thursday, i give em and 10 bux to a homeless guy at a stoplight near my shop.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2008)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I think that tossing anything is wastefull. If not smoke them then donate to a person less fortunate than your self. We all know atleast one prolly.


 
exactly wat i do. i save all mine til im out and or broke or if say a freind comes by who's hurtin.  noone will complain as it free. beggers cant be choosers.
  but them saved up roaches really have come in hand alot wit me. 
  say u just havinone them days cant find none or have no money an wanna go fishin or somethin which for me fishing is no longer fun unless i got smoke wit. and i always got few roaches for a good buzz this way. but if im cruisin in a car an all i got is a joint wit then i either eat it or throw it. i'd hate to get pulled over an go to jaiol just cuz i wnted to save a tiny roach tho.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 5, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....


 
dude, is that the breakfast blend????????


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i save em' and once a week, usually on thursday, i give em and 10 bux to a homeless guy at a stoplight near my shop.


 
 how thoughtful man


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 7, 2008)

I tend to save them until I am dry. I can't say I would waste some herbs for no good reason.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

it would not let me vote..lol


I toss mine now with the amount of weed i have stored ..I dont need to svae them..I did at first cause I did not know how much weed I could produce...its Like saving resin...I dont scrape pipes/bongs to get high..I clean them to get better smoke...throw that crap away too...why smoke it when you have Budd..right?



take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i save em' and once a week, usually on thursday, i give em and 10 bux to a homeless guy at a stoplight near my shop.


 


now I know I love you ...what corner Il contribute...

Does that guy hold a sign..." wont work, not hungry...need joint? "


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> it would not let me vote..lol
> 
> 
> throw that crap away too...why smoke it when you have Budd..right?


 

:yeahthat::48: :48:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 7, 2008)

good rolling can eliminate roaches, i keep em (vote), but its rare i get em. I find i get way more oil roaches than weed


----------



## andy52 (Sep 7, 2008)

hell i even keep the sticky from cleaning my bongs.don't like the paper tho.no more joints for me.but i do put the sticky on rolling papers and smoke it with a mix.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 7, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> now I know I love you ...what corner Il contribute...
> 
> Does that guy hold a sign..." wont work, not hungry...need joint? "


sorry, i already got a patent on that sign...i'm on the corner of Haight/Ashbury


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hell i even keep the sticky from cleaning my bongs.don't like the paper tho.no more joints for me.but i do put the sticky on rolling papers and smoke it with a mix.


 


hey andy...Im New at this and have some great Harvests...when you are sitting on 8 ounces of your own grown and know you Have a Fat Ladie ready in 4-6 weeks thats going to net 1/2 pound ( atleast)..and 14 clones ready about the same time to go into flower..:hubba: ..



you to my friend will pass the scrapes for fresh budd...I dont know anyone that wouldn't..if you know how to run a poll on here...run one...Ill post in it 


you will Have an awsome grow andy and you will be set 4life.


----------



## 7thG (Jan 24, 2009)

hahaha u gotta save that ish. Obviously if ur on the go in ur car or something then toss it itz just a roach man. Risking everything for a roach iz fiend ish. But if ur home itz all good....ill scrape it and smoke it or save the roach and smoke it. Theres nothing like a nice roach to start the morning when theres nothing else. Or pulling a big clunch of resin out ur pipe to save the day. Ever find a roach at the perfect time. Itz insurance. And personally i dont mind the taste, i like it.


----------



## Grass Monster (Aug 14, 2011)

i always unrol it and smoke it out of a piece haha


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 15, 2011)

I generally give them to those less fortunate than myself, If I am at home.  If i am traveling, I give them back to "Mom."  After all it's only right to share with mother nature, since she was the one who provided the bud in the first place.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Will do de-papered bong loads (in my antique pepsi bottle hooka) or if I'm sitting pretty give, them out after I'm done stokin'em.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 15, 2011)

i put filters in my joints, my roaches are nothing but cardboard.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 15, 2011)

I love a nice bong bowl of stinky roach bud.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 9, 2011)

Both. LOL. I keep them at home, but at my Buddy's place (he lives with his father, who does not like any pot smoking done at his home) when we go out back, we pitch them in the yard and his father usually mows over them. However, most of the time, the blade doesn't get to the roach. So, from time to time every summer when we're out of bud, we go out back and search the immediate area in the grass for roaches. Last trip gave us 15 roaches, and 8 of us were stoned off our asses for a couple hours. :O


-nasty


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 10, 2011)

I eat mine if I'm outdoors, like if we're on a road trip.  Save'em when at home, but that's because we can't grow in Ohio yet so I have to conserve.  Proud member of the Broke-n-Toke club.


----------



## amadalillian (Dec 18, 2012)

just think it is a example, i think everyone should have their own opinion
___________________________________________
like shopping when i have a good time

RS Gold|Cheap GW2 Gold|buy Diablo 3 Gold|Diablo III gold


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 9, 2013)

i collect them till yr end then either, donate them, roll huge group joint. or whatever happens.
i roll huge cannons soo my roaches r 1/4 joints, so its a pile @ yr end


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 9, 2013)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i put filters in my joints, my roaches are nothing but cardboard.




Yeah me too.


----------



## Monicalufu (Mar 28, 2013)

I will choose collect them for a wake and bake (keep em).


___________________
http://www.gold4fun.com


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 8, 2013)

i love my roaches, I do generations, out of my last bag i made it up to 6th gen


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2013)

:huh:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 13, 2013)

smoke a few em in a pipe


----------



## Dogbite (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm mixing my good roaches with some meds I didn't care for.

Roaches are a valuable tool when things get dry.lol

DB


----------

